# woodworking show Alexandra Palace IS ON



## Happy amateur (22 Jan 2006)

Has anybody heard if there is a problem and that this show might not take place


Modedit: Newbie_Neil Please see post by Ben Wright.


----------



## Philly (22 Jan 2006)

I believe its still on-the Axminster one is cancelled this year. 
Cheers
Philly 

Modedit: Newbie_Neil Please see post by Ben Wright.


----------



## Cutting Crew (25 Jan 2006)

I've emailed the organisers of the IWE twice over the last week asking for information and confirmation that the show is still going ahead, I've not had a reply to either mail.

Still, considering they've not bothered to update their web site from last years show, perhaps I am expecting to much in expecting a reply.

Regards....Mike

Modedit: Newbie_Neil Please see post by Ben Wright.


----------



## Happy amateur (25 Jan 2006)

The reason I asked if anybody knows what is going on with the show organisers, was that the ticket booking line was not available on Saturday.
On Sunday evening there was a message on their service saying that the show was still going on.
I know that some exhibitors are unsure as to what is happening.

Perhaps if the organising company is monitoring this forum, they would make a statement as to what has happened with Highbury House Communications.

Fred

Modedit: Newbie_Neil Please see post by Ben Wright.


----------



## gav (25 Jan 2006)

Looked at the site this morning and its been updated with the 2006 dates, albeit the layout seems all over the place in my browser.

Nothing useful like an exhibitor list though to see if its worth going or not.

Gav

Modedit: Newbie_Neil Please see post by Ben Wright.


----------



## andrewm (25 Jan 2006)

According to a press release Highbury House Communications in now in administration:



> Highbury House Communications plc - Press Release
> 
> On 20th January 2006, Highbury House Communications plc (“PLC”) and two of its subsidiaries Highbury Entertainment Limited (“Entertainment”) and Highbury Lifestyle Limited (“Lifestyle”) were placed into Administrative Receivership. Shortly after appointment, the business and assets of Entertainment were sold to Imagine Publishing Limited.
> 
> ...



I don't know which part organises the show or what the current status is but this at least goes some way to explain the lack of responses. Anyone left is going to have more important things to worry about.

Just a thought. Terry is usually there - perhaps he knows whether the show is still going on.

Andrew

Modedit: Newbie_Neil Please see post by Ben Wright.


----------



## Terry Smart (25 Jan 2006)

Hmmm... will it won't it!

Highbury Nexus (or whatever they're called these days) went bust at the end of last week with some rather large debts according the figures on their website (about £30m high enough for you?)

The 'Specialist' arm of the company has been bought by a company called Encanta Media and according to the information sent out yesterday the show will go on, although I think confidence in it has been rattled somewhat.

I checked yesterday and the site has been updated although a little lack lustre and the ticket line was answered by a real person so that is good news.

Chances are the show will take place, although what state it will be in remains to be seen.
If I were being brutal, my suggestion would be to phone Alexandra Palace on the day you intend to visit (or before) to check the show is on.

Assuming it all happens, we hope to see some of you there. Twelve midday at our place each day.

Modedit: Newbie_Neil Please see post by Ben Wright.


----------



## gav (25 Jan 2006)

After seeing the website changes this morning I emailed to see if I could get an exhibitor list. They responded within an hour and I have added it to this post in case it is of use to anyone.


Gav

Modedit: Newbie_Neil Please see post by Ben Wright. Sorry Gav, I've removed your exhibitor list as it is repeated in the post by Ben Wright.


----------



## Terry Smart (25 Jan 2006)

Looks like Andrew made his posting while I was typing mine!

An interesting list of exhibitors... I wonder how many of them have actually paid for their stand yet...

Modedit: Newbie_Neil Please see post by Ben Wright.


----------



## wizer (25 Jan 2006)

It they do run it then I will go, mainly because it's on my way home from work. Not intending to buy anything tho tbh.


----------



## Martin Brown (25 Jan 2006)

Now that there are new owners for the shows and mags, as far as I can see the show is safe.

Therefore BriMarc will be attending, as the show has always been good for us. It will be business as usual at the show, with all the normal display from our suppliers. 

PM me if you are not clear what that means, or for details of what we are selling.

See you there.

Martin and the BriMarc team

Modedit: Newbie_Neil Please see post by Ben Wright.


----------



## Peter Gill (25 Jan 2006)

I endorse everything Martin Brown of Brimarc has said. Both Robert Sorby and our sister company, Turners Retreat will be attending the Alexandra Palace show with a full complement of turning and woodworking products.

Feel free to visit us any time during the show.

Peter Gill
Robert Sorby

Modedit: Newbie_Neil Advertising removed.

Modedit: Newbie_Neil Please see post by Ben Wright.


----------



## Ben Wright (25 Jan 2006)

I am pleased to confirm the '#1 woodworking show' is on!

Over the last couple of months Highbury House Communications has had serious financial problem as a result of this ceased trading Friday 20th January. Other companies have taken Highbury’s assets as you might have read in the newspapers. The 'special interests' side of the company was promptly bought and is now known as "Encanta Media Ltd".

Please see statement below:

The International Woodworking Exhibition 2006

Following the acquisition of the titles and events previously organised by Highbury Nexus Special Interests the new owner, Encanta Media Ltd, is delighted to confirm that The International Woodworking Exhibition 2006 will be proceeding as planned in the Great Hall, Alexandra Palace from 17th – 19th February 2006.

“We are very excited by the potential of the special interests portfolio going forward - The International Woodworking Exhibition 2006 is an important part of Encanta Media’s plan to support and expand this excellent range of publications and events”
-	Owen Davies, Managing Director

End of statement.

On behalf of myself and Encanta Media Ltd, we look forward to seeing you at the show!


Ben Wright, Events Marketing Manager

Ticket Hotline: 0870 1295 040

Current Exhibitor List:

Accessori de Travola
Anglian Chemicals/Camvac
Ashley Iles
Aston Trading
Behlen UK LTD
Brimarc Associates
Chestnut Products
Clico Tooling LTD
Craft Supplies
Dewalt
Fein Power Tools
Felder KG
Frameco
Frank Howard Tools
Freud Tooling UK LTD
Hamilton Edge Tools Ltd
Hamlet Craft Tools
Isaac Lord
Jill Piers Woodturning Supplies
Langdon
Lincs. Woodcraft
Meantime Design
Merton College
Metabo (UK) Ltd
Minden Industrial Limited
Mr Hynd
NMA Agencies
NV Designs
Phoenix Promotional Marketing
Price Tool Sales
Pro-Am Technologies
Record Power
Renapur Limited
Robert Sorby
Saws Joinery (Turn It Up!)
Sharpening Services
Silverdrive Eng.
SIP
Starlock
Stobart Davies, Stobart House
The Air Press Company
Toolstop
VM-UK LTD
Woodrat
Woodworkers Workshop


----------



## Philly (25 Jan 2006)

Woo Hoo!
So I'll be seeing you there on the Saturday, then!  
Philly


----------



## Barry Burgess (25 Jan 2006)

I will be paying at the door - not booking in advance not matter what the saving is -then I will not be disappointed.


----------



## LyNx (25 Jan 2006)

Is this a big show, is it worth having a look. Being a woodworking show virgin  

Andy


----------



## Philly (25 Jan 2006)

Yeah, its a great show! Not as big as Axminster (RIP  ) but enjoyable.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## DaveL (25 Jan 2006)

Philly":1e2dyq1l said:


> Yeah, its a great show! Not as big as Axminster (RIP  ) but enjoyable.



I will second that, had a good time there last year, I will try to get there again this year.


----------



## LyNx (25 Jan 2006)

Is it worth holding back the purchase of a new TS until the show??

Andy


----------



## Barry Burgess (25 Jan 2006)

If the usual attend there should be some specials


----------



## Happy amateur (25 Jan 2006)

Thanks for all the posts. 
It looks like my sub to the woodworker is safe for now.

I agree it is an enjoyable show and is well worth a visit.

Best regards
Fred


----------



## LyNx (25 Jan 2006)

Looks like i have to talk to the wife. 

Hands up who's going

Andy


----------



## Ben Wright (26 Jan 2006)

Don't forget that by booking in advance, not only do you save money but you get a free 10% off discount voucher for SIP.


----------



## LyNx (26 Jan 2006)

is there a website link?

Andy


----------



## Ben Wright (26 Jan 2006)

For ticket prices please visit www.getwoodworking.com and click onto the link to the show mini site.

More details will be added to the site shortly...

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Newbie_Neil (26 Jan 2006)

Hi Andy

It's in the Woodworking Show thread, but I've copied it here as well. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## gidon (26 Jan 2006)

As luck would have it I'm in London that weekend - so will no doubt have a look in! First show I ever went to - when it was at the Wembley conference centre. I certainly enjoyed it back then. More recently I've been and it's been ok - no Axminster but still fun if there's something you're after.
Cheers
Gidon
[Edit - notice Woodworkers Workshop are attending - they usually have some tempting stuff on their stand ...]


----------



## LyNx (27 Jan 2006)

No sign of festool on the list. Does anyone know if i will be able to demo there saws??

Andy


----------



## Jake (27 Jan 2006)

Minden Industrial is the UK Festool distributor, so effectively Festool by another name.


----------



## LyNx (27 Jan 2006)

nice one Jake


----------



## gidon (10 Feb 2006)

Anyone had their tickets through yet?
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## PaulH (11 Feb 2006)

Gideon - No tickets yet for my perspective.

I ordered mine before Christmas. I have been on the phone several times and been given assurances I will get my tickets. However, just yesterday I was told that there was no money came through for any tickets purchased before Christmas. They were "shocked" to hear that my credit had been charged......

All I got was another promise to ring me back. The first was 2 weeks ago and I'm still waiting.... Not impressive.....

Anyhow, hopefully I'll still enjoy the actual event as it's my first ever show and I'm looking forward to it.

Paul


----------



## Ben Wright (13 Feb 2006)

Dear Gidon & Paul,

I'm sorry to hear that you still haven't had your tickets through but rest assured, if you tickets don't turn up you will still be able to get into the show because we will have you name on the advance ticket list.

It is expected that all tickets will be sent out by the middle of this week.

Many thanks,

Ben Wright
Events Marketing Manager
The International Woodworking Exhibition


----------



## PaulH (13 Feb 2006)

Ben,

Thanks for your post - I've left you a pm.

Regards,
Paul.


----------



## gav (13 Feb 2006)

Mine arrived Saturday morning

Gav


----------



## PaulH (13 Feb 2006)

Just to say a public thank-you to Ben who has followed up my pm to him very quickly and appears to have got everything sorted.  

Thanks,
Paul.


----------

